# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Baarmoedermond kanteling

## chicka1958

Hallo even een klein vraagje. Ik ben vanmiddag bij de huisarts geweest voor een bevolkingsonderzoek tav de baarmoeder. Mijn baarmoeder is weg (operatief) maar ik wist niet of mijn baarmoedermond er nog zat etc. Er is overleg geweest tussen de ass. en de arts en ze zouden me even onderzoeken om te kijken hoe en wat. Nu blijkt dus dat ik nog wel de baarmoedermond heb, dus ook het uitstrijkje was nodig. De ass. die zoiets normaal doet kreeg het niet gedaan dus de arts heeft wat weggehaald. Ik heb een pijn gehad, dat is even niet te beschrijven, gelukkig is het nu weer weg de pijn. Mijn vraag is ik loop al jaren met vage buikklachten en lage rugklachten maar er was niets te vinden. Zou de pijn in de buik en de rugpijn kunnen komen van de gekantelde baarmoedermond. Ik heb overleg gehad met de arts, en die zei wacht even de uitslag af van het onderzoek etc. Als daar niets uitkomt maak daarna maar even een afspraak bij ons voor een doorverwijzing naar de Gynacoloog. Kan dit dus mijn onverklaarbare pijn veroorzaken, wie kan of heeft daar een antwoord op en/of herkent dit? Met een groet Chicka

----------


## Agnes574

Weet je ondertussen al meer lieverd??
Xx

----------


## chicka1958

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: Uhhhhhhhhhhhh kom dit net pas tegen lief, ben net wakker uit mijn winterslaap daar lijkt het op :Big Grin: omdat ik nu pas terug reageer. Nee lief ik weet niets meer heb het zo gelaten, knufffffffffffffffffffffff :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

Whahahahaha mafkees, lange winterslaap heb jij gehad zeg. hahahaha
Jij begint midden in de zomer al met slapen, en wordt pas in december weer wakker.
Erg laat die reactie van jou op je eigen post, hahahahahha (blond was het hè?)

knufffffffff
Déy

----------


## chicka1958

Hee hee Dey hahahahaha

----------


## Déylanna

> Hee hee Dey hahahahaha


Je bent ook zooooooooo bijdehand hè?? hahahhaha 
Vijf maanden erover doen om terug te antwoorden. Suffie  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## chicka1958

Jaja komt door die winterslaap, speelde voor momfer de mol, ken je die van de Fabeltjeskrant

----------


## Déylanna

> Jaja komt door die winterslaap, speelde voor momfer de mol, ken je die van de Fabeltjeskrant


Pffffff hou op kom echt niet meer bij zo hoor. hahahaha. En ja die ken ik wel ja.  :Big Grin:  Lolbroek. hahah

----------


## chicka1958

Gelukkig is het mijn eigen topic ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat erg dat melige gedoe, knufffffffff van MOMFER de MOL grrrrrrrr zzzzzzzzz grrrrrrr zzzzzz ssssttt Momferd slaapt haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Déylanna

> Gelukkig is het mijn eigen topic ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat erg dat melige gedoe, knufffffffff van MOMFER de MOL grrrrrrrr zzzzzzzzz grrrrrrr zzzzzz ssssttt Momferd slaapt haha


 :EEK!: Net wakker en nu alweer slapen :Confused: 
Wist niet dat die mollen zo lang sliepen zeg  :Big Grin: hahahha

----------


## chicka1958

De mol is ook in de war door de klimaatsverandering  :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

> De mol is ook in de war door de klimaatsverandering


och och och, dat is waar ja. Die veranderingen zijn ook niet niks voor zo'n beestje hè? :Big Grin:

----------

